# Minze



## Chrima (8. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Ihr!

Sie ist ja fast wie Unkraut und vermehrt sich bei mir enorm

Aber wenn sie blüht, finde ich sie schön

Habt Ihr auch so ne Pflanze

LG Tina


----------



## Teddy (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Hallo 

Ich habe auch sehr viel __ Wasserminze in meiner Sumpfzone,bez.Natur Filter.
Minze Entnimmt dem Wasser sehr viel Nahrstoff,und ist so ein Natürliches mittel
gegen Algenwuchs.Mann muss nur immerwieder Ausdünnen weil sie sonst Überhand
nimmt. Gruß Teddy


----------



## Chrima (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen wie dieses Unkraut heißt??
Das wächst bei mir überall am Teich und kommt immer wieder:evil
 

Vielen Dank

LG Tina


----------



## Maik (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Hallo!
Ja __ wasserminze habe ich auch und zwar 2 verschiedene Sorten und die gedeien bei mir auch sehr gut !

Und das Unkraut ja das wächst bei mir auch !
aber ich habe noch so ein anderes unkraut das viel schlimmer ist das rankt sich um jede Pflanze !
Dauernd bin ich dabei dieses zeug rauszureißen mit Wurzel !
Aber dieses scheiß Zeug kommt immer wieder !
Das einzigste schöne an diesem Rankunkraut sind die weißen Blüten die es bekommt !
Gruß Maik


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Ja, ich habe auch Pfefferminze im Garten, allerdings habe ich es auch versäumt, es in Kübel zu pflanzen :evil. Aber wenn man es in Schach hält, geht es. ich mag im herbst und Winter gerne Pfefferminztee und so trockne ich immer die Blätter und habe im Winter frischen Tee, der garantiert bio ist. Das ist mir die Sache wert!

Hallo Tina,
dieses Kraut habe ich auch, weiß auch nicht, wie es heißt.

Hallo Maik,
du hast da sicher irgendeine Windenart, __ Ackerwinde oder so. Die ist wirklich schwer wegzubekommen, da hilft nur immer wieder frühzeitig jedes neue Pflänzchen rauszureißen, los wirst du es trotzdem kaum ganz. Immer wieder aufpassen halt.


----------



## Maik (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Hier mal das Bild von dem Unkraut was ich meine !
Aber nicht die Weiß-Grünen Blätter sondern das dazwischen


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Hallo Maik,

das scheint wirklich __ Ackerwinde zu sein, wie Majaberlin schon vermutet hat. Sie blüht sehr hübsch, windet sich aber um alles was im Weg steht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Hi Maik,

das ist ne Zaunwinde (Calystegia sepium oder C sylvatica). Die "echte" __ Ackerwinde sieht anders aus - bleibt meist am Boden hat viel kleiner Blätter und rosa Blüten)

@Tina das bei dir ist ne __ Gundelrebe (Glechoma hederacea)

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe auch Pfefferminze im Garten, allerdings habe ich es auch versäumt, es in Kübel zu pflanzen :evil. Aber wenn man es in Schach hält, geht es. ich mag im herbst und Winter gerne Pfefferminztee und so trockne ich immer die Blätter und habe im Winter frischen Tee, der garantiert bio ist. Das ist mir die Sache wert!




*Achtung - bitte nicht verwechseln:  Wasserminze ist keine Pfefferminze! Nicht jede ist für den menschlichen Genuss geeignet!*


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

 Ich war der Meinung, dass die Pflanze auf dem ersten Bild nicht *im* Wasser steht und daher es sich um eine Pflanze *am* Teich, also Pfefferminze handeln könnte.
__ Wasserminze ist natürlich was anderes, aber wuchern können beide sehr gut .
Wasserminze kann man im Teich aber kaum im Zaum (Pflanzkorb) halten, die wandert durch und über den ganzen Teich (bei mir jedenfalls). Die Pfefferminze außerhalb des Teiches habe ich jetzt in Kübel gesetzt, da habe ich dann meine "Ernte" , ohne dass ich den ganzen Garten voller Pfefferminze habe.


----------



## Chrima (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Hallo an alle,

Danke Frank für die Sortenbestimmung,daß macht mir die Pflanze gleich
symphatischer

LG Tina


----------



## shake (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Welche Minz-Sorten sind denn *nicht *zum Verzehr geeignet?


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Nicht zum Verzehr geeignet ist die Polei-Minze.

Die richtige __ Wasserminze sollte als Tee durchaus genießbar sein.


----------



## shake (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Danke! Hab nämlich von ner Bekannten Ableger einer Minz-Art bekommen. Die Sorte wächst bei ihr im und am Teich. Die habe ich in meinen Miniteich gesetzt, ca. 10 cm unter Wasseroberfläche. Ich gebe zu sie riecht lange nicht so gut wie andere Minz-Sorten in der Erde, aber wenn die nicht genießbar wäre, hätte mich das doch sehr interessiert. ;-)
Aber die sieht ganz anders aus.


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

Hallo,

auch die Hirschminze (Mentha cervina, Synonym Preslia cervina) ist nicht zum Verzehr geeignet.


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

@ Chrima-------------Deine Pflanze müßte der " __ Gundermann " sein,kriecht bei mir auch überall rum.
Hab Dir vorsichtshalber ne PN geschickt, falls Du das hier nicht mehr liest.
Gruß Anne


----------



## danyvet (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Minze*

:evil vom __ Gundermann kann ich auch ein Lied singen :evil
der wächst bei mir überall im Garten, und am Teichufer anscheinend am liebsten. Zwischen den __ Schwertlilien ist er mittlerweile schon weit vom Land ins Wasser gewachsen, sodass ich ihn jetzt mühsam ausschwemmen muss, bevor ich ihn auf den Kompost werfe, weil sich da bevorzugt natürlich wieder die Kleinlibellenlarven aufhalten. Ich tu mir aber auch immer besonders viel an mit dem Kleinviecherzeugs 

Minze hab ich auch, die normale Pfefferminze, mittlerweile schon überall im Garten, die ernte ich auch jedes Jahr. Gibt guten Tee. Und am Teich hab ich englische __ Wasserminze, die aber überhaupt nicht ausschaut wie Minze, die kümmert so vor sich hin, wie die meisten Pflanzen am Teich, und die __ Schnecken dürften sie auch schmackhaft finden :evil


----------

